# Salz gut für Koi ?



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe diese Woche in einem Koi Forum  ( www.koi.de ) eine Diskusion entfacht welche den Anschein hatt , doch sehr Interessant zu sein . Dachte zuerst meine Frage wäre recht blöd , aber es stellte sich heraus das nicht viele eine Antwort wussten . 

*" Warum sollte man nur jodfreies Kochsalz verwenden ? Was richtet das Jod bei den Koi an ? "*

Jeder hatte mal davon gehört und es beherzigt . Nun las ich aber sonstwo , das es egal wäre mit dem Jod und dem wollte ich nachgehen . 
Also schrieb ich fünf Tierärzte mit meiner Frage an . Der erste wollte so ca. 14 euro für eine Antwort . Ich lehnte dankend ab . Der zweite gab mir eine recht gute Erklärung ab und die anderen drei haben sich noch nicht gemeldet . 

1. Erklärung

Zitat  mursall@koi-nothilfe.de

" Freigesetzte Jodidionen wirken reizend bzw. ätzend. Sie zerstören
Eiweisse und greifen die Schleimhaut und das Kiemengewebe
der Fische an. Des weiteren töten diese auch Filterbakterein.
Wenn man Jod zur Desinfektion von Wunden beim Menschen einsetzt
merkt man ja wie stark es "brennt". 

Auf eine dauerhafte Aufsalzung des Teiches mit jodfreiem Salz sollte
verzichtet werden, da es immer langfristig eine Belastung der
Teichbiologie darstellt und durch die Gewöhnung keine Therapeutischen
Ergebnisse erzielt werden. Gleichzeitig wirkt Salz auf die Pflanzen im
Teich schädlich. 

Eine Salzbehandlung als Kurzzeitbad in einem Extra Becken wirkt
vitalisierend, hiflt der Schleimhaut sich neu aufzubauen und kann gegen
eine leichte Kiemenschwellung eingesetzt werden.

Zum Fischtransport kann Salz zur Beruhigung der Fische eingesetzt werden
und es wird außerdem ein übermäßiges abschleimen verhindert.
Gleichzeitig kann leicht aufgesalztes Wasser besser Sauerstoff in sich
binden und in Lösung gehen. " . Hier nochmal meinen Dank an Herr Mursall .

Was haltet ihr von dem Kapitel Salz im Teich und Jodfreies Salz . Benutzt
von euch jemand Salz ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ole

Mit salz im Teich habe ich keine Erfahrungen , da ich noch keins im Teich verwendet habe . Kurze Salzbäder schon , aber im Teich ? Weiss nicht so recht , habe ja keine Salzwasserfische    . Was das Jod im Salz betrifft , bekam ich bei Koi.de ein sehr gute Auskunft von Conny alias Kohaku . Hier nochmals mein Dank an sie für ihre Bemühungen . 
Zitat 
Hallo ! 
Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema . 
Jod gehört zu den Halogenen(Chlor/Fluor/Brom/Jod/Astat). Diese sind allesamt sehr giftig für den Organismus und dürfen deshalb nur in bestimmten Mengen als Speicher im Körper vorliegen oder in einer sehr begrenzten Menge zugeführt werden.Bei Überschreiten dieser Menge kann es zu sehr komplexen Störungen und Erkrankungen kommen, bis hin zu Vergiftungen und zum Tod. 
Zur Info hänge ich Euch noch was Interessantes zum Schmökern an , man muß ja nicht alles hier aufschreiben. 
Der Tagesbedarf eines Menschen beträgt 0,1 bis 0,2 mg Jod. Die toxische Dosis liegt bei 2mg, die tödliche Dosis bei 35-350mg freiem Jod. 
Jod wirkt ätzend auf Haut, Schleimhaut , Augen. Es schädigt Organe und oxidiert zelleigenen Sauerstoff. Die Sauerstoffaufnahme wird reduziert, was bis zum Zelltod führen kann. Der Organismus wird sauer! (Acidose- pH-wert sinkt). 

Jodiertes Speisesalz enthält Jodsalze in Form von Natriumjodat oder Kaliumjodat. In wässriger Lösung dissoziieren diese , dh sie zerfallen in ihre einzelnen Bestandteile (Ionen) und liegen nun in freier Form vor. Durch die im Salzbad provozierten osmotischen Vorgänge und durch Diffusion gelangt somit auch direkt freies Jod in den Fischorganismus, und das in einer mit Sicherheit tödlichen Dosis, wenn ich von den Konzentrationen am Menschen ausgehe. 
Jodiertes Salz enthält auf 1 kg 15-25mg Jod. In einem Kurzzeitbad von 3%(zB 100 Liter Wasser+3kg Salz) würden wir also auf einen Schlag bis zu 75mg Jod zuführen. Nun , das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung auf die Auswirkungen. 
In schwächer dosierten Lösungen(zB 0,1 Prozent) wäre die Wirkung auch toxisch und langfristig letal , wenn auch nicht sofort vielleicht. (denke ich zumindestens). 

Welche Rolle die freiwerdenden anderen Ionen , an welche das Jod gebunden ist im Salz (zB Kalium), noch spielen könnten, kann ich hier auch nicht genau sagen. GGf kommt es dort auch noch zu einer Anhäufung und zu Transport-und Einlagerungsstörungen an und in den Zellen mit den jeweiligen Folgeschäden für Herz , Niere etc. Aber ich denke , dass die Jodvergiftung das Ausschlaggebende ist. 
Das gleiche gilt ebenso für Fluor, welches noch sehr viel reaktiver und aggressiver ist! 
http://lebensf-roh.de/Endlagerstaette.htm

Hatt von euch niemand mehr Erfahrungen mit Salz im Teich ?  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Patrick.
Über dieses Thema ist doch in den vorherigen Posting bereits
alles gesagt worden. dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen.
Außer von einer generellen Aufsalzung eines Teiches ist immer abzuraten.
Denn die meisten Medikamente können in einem aufgesalzenem Teich nicht angewendet werden.So sie mal zur Anwendung kommen sollten.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe eben diesen thread gelesen. klärt mich mal auf. was macht ihr mit dem salz. ich dachzte koi sind süsswassertiere.

zu welchen zweck benutzt ihr salz? verstehe ich nicht ganz kommt auch im thread nich ganz rüber


grüsse aus Oberfelden

Benny


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

allo Benny
Mit Salz kann man zum Beisoiel die Koi Vitalisieren, oder leichte Verpilzungen behandeln.
So nun was Passiert mit dem Fisch während der Salzbehandlung.Da Fische der Osmose unterliegen ,Das Heißt der Fisch muß Das immer in ihm eindringende Umgebungswasser als Urin wieder ausscheiden.Wärend der Salzbehandlung braucht er dieses Wasser nicht auszuscheiden und kann sich so erholen weil er die Salze /Mineralien ohne Anstrengung dem Wasser entnehmen kann und so seinen Mineralhaushalt einfach auffrischen kann.Zur Behandlungdauer ist folgendes zu sagen. 
Bei Kiemenschwellungen oder leichten Verpilzungen würde ich eine Dauer von 15 bis 30 Minuten vorschlagen, aber bitte immer unter beobachtung, und den Fisch bei den kleinsten Anzeichen (der Fisch legt sich auf die Seite) sofort in normales Teichwasser zurück setzen,nicht Jeder Fisch verträgt die gleiche Behandlungsdauer, beim zurücksetzen leicht den Schwanz umfassen und mit 
leichtem Rückwärtszug Durch Das Wasser ziehen (die Kiemen werden dadurch schneller gespült) 
Salz führt bei den Fischen auch zu einer erhöhten Schleim Ausscheidung/Abscheidung und damit zu einer Erhöhung der Oberfläche was wieder zu einer Vergrößerung der Gasaustauschfläche führt.Außerdem werden Durch die vermehrte Schleim Produktion (Schleimabstoßung)__ Parasiten mit abgestoßen. 
Auch im Frühjahr Wenn die Fische nicht richtig fressen ,kann eine Leichte Salzbehandlung Wunder wirken. 
Aber wie im Leben es ist immer eine Frage der Dosis ob ein Mittel gutes oder böses Anrichtet. 
Und natürlich gibt es andere Mittel für die gleichen Zwecke ,aber die sind meisten Teurer und ob sie besser sind?? 
Von einer generellen Salz Zugabe in Das Teichwasser würde ich abraten ,denn dann kann man mach andere Medikamente nicht mehr einsetzen. 
Um die Frage vorweg zu nehmen ,manchmal muß man auch im Teich behandeln,denn was nützt eine Behandlung des Fisches außerhalb des Teiches ,Wenn er nach der Behandlung ins belastete Wasser zurückkommt. 
Aber die Beste Behandlungsmethode ist und bleibt der Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel. Denn Wasser läßt sich auch Durch die beste Filteranlage nicht endlos Recyclen.Aber Wenn die Wasserparameter stimmen, dann klappt es nicht Nur mit dem (Nachbar) sondern auch mit den"" Gesunden""Koi 
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ole 
Ich halte die andere Hand immer vor den Kopf des Koi.
Also die eine Hand zieht und die andere schiebt  
Dann kann er dir nicht so schnell aus der Hand rutschen.
Aber wie immer und überall--  Ole das erste mal ists am schwersten  
Gruß Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2021)

Mit Salz kann man alle Pflanzen im Teich vernichten - käme bei mir nie rein. Als kurze Bäder im extra Becken für kranke  Tiere stimmt. Aber im Teich wo Pflanzen sind, fragwürdig.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi, wo bist du denn? 
Im Jahre 2003 ?
Hei de Witzka, möchtest du wirklich dieses Thema noch einmal aufgreifen?


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, wo bist du denn?
> Im Jahre 2003 ?
> Hei de Witzka, möchtest du wirklich dieses Thema noch einmal aufgreifen?


Ja gut hab ich übersehen - käme aber trotzdem nicht rein bei mir. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2021)

junge junge, dieser Beitrag stammte ja noch aus dem Vorgängerforum von Thommi 
Ich wußte gar net das solche "Fossile" hier immer noch rumgeistern

@Willi: natürlich brauchen Fische auch Salz (Pfeffer u.a aber auch). Sonst schmeckten se net besonders

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Mit Salz kann man alle Pflanzen im Teich vernichten - käme bei mir nie rein. Als kurze Bäder im extra Becken für kranke  Tiere stimmt. Aber im Teich wo Pflanzen sind, fragwürdig.  Gruß,  Willi


Und wieder ein Thread aus 2003, den hab ich schon lange gesucht.
Und ja bis 0,3% macht es keine Probleme.


----------



## Eve (12. Aug. 2021)

Mein Schwiegervater, der auch Kois hat, benutzt immer wieder Salz (Tabletten für EnthärtungsAnlagen, also jodfrei) gegen Algenblüte. So 5 Hände voll für einen ca. 20.000 Liter Teich. 
Den Fischen geht's gut,die Algen sind weg


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> junge junge, dieser Beitrag stammte ja noch aus dem Vorgängerforum von Thommi
> Ich wußte gar net das solche "Fossile" hier immer noch rumgeistern
> 
> @Willi: natürlich brauchen Fische auch Salz (Pfeffer u.a aber auch). Sonst schmeckten se net besonders
> ...


Hallo Frank.
Da sieht man doch wie ein uralter Threadt, der durch meine Unachtsamkeit ausgelöst wurde, noch seine Reize haben kann. Frank, Salz auf dem Tisch u. Straße, dort gehört er auch hin. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich dieses Thema wieder schließen, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Thread aus 2003, den hab ich schon lange gesucht.
> Und ja bis 0,3% macht es keine Probleme.


Rene, da siehst Du wofür ich manchmal gut bin.
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Aug. 2021)

Habe vor 14 Tagen gute Erfahrung mit Salz in einem Extra Becken gemacht.
Dem Fisch ging es nach 5x Baden besser.
Speisesalz mit Jod soll auch gehen, bei Kurzbädern, laut Frau Doktor.
Den ganzen Teich auf salzen nein Danke auf die Schlepperei hätte ich keine Lust.


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Den ganzen Teich auf salzen nein Danke auf die Schlepperei hätte ich keine Lust.


Manchmal hat man keine Wahl.
Man hat aber dann ein Problem, wenn es um Medikamente geht. Da heißt es dann Salz oder Medikament. Wenn dann das Salz schon drin ist kommt der große Wasserwechsel zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2021)

Salz ist immer ein Klischees, der eine mag es der andere nicht. 
Aber Salz ist unbestritten ein Natur Produkt und damit um vieles besser als Fisch Medizin mit Formaldehyd versetzt.


----------



## Turbo (12. Aug. 2021)

Genug Salz und die Fische sind ewig haltbar.


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2021)

Genug Formaldehyd und die Rente ist futsch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Genug Salz und die Fische sind ewig haltbar.


net nur Fische  

Kurzzeitbäder mit leichter Aufsalzung ist halt bei Karpfen der Schleimhautregeneration sehr förderlich (bei Hautabschürfungen ect.). Karpfen vertragen ja auch durchaus eine ganze Zeit Brackwasser (Karpfen, __ Hecht, __ Barsch, __ Rapfen, Regenbogenforelle, Ziege u.a. werden ja auch in der Ostsee um Rügen rum häufiger gefangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Salz ist immer ein Klischees, der eine mag es der andere nicht.
> Aber Salz ist unbestritten ein Natur Produkt und damit um vieles besser als Fisch Medizin mit Formaldehyd versetzt.


In Naturteichen gibt es auch kein Salz - mag für kurze Zeit den kranken Kois behilflich sein, aber alles Andere leidet. Wenn Algen schon bei geringer Menge absterben, was ist mit den anderen Teichpflanzen. Selbst Metalle werden angegriffen wie Schaufelräder in Pumpwerken. Auch Seerosen stellen das Blühen ein, Blätter werden gelb. Wenn Du das Abwasser vom Wasserwechsel für den Garten nutzt, verseuchst ihn auch noch. Im Süßwasser unser Teiche ist Kochsalz unnatürlich.  Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Turbo (12. Aug. 2021)

Sag ich doch.  








						Fisch beizen: Graved Lachs & Co selbst machen
					

Das Beizen ist eine uralte Methode, um Fisch wie beispielsweise Lachs haltbar zu machen und ganz leicht. Man benötigt dafür nur Salz, Zucker sowie Gewürze und Kräuter nach Geschmack.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kochsalz über 4g Tag ist für uns auch schädlich. Gruß, Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Aug. 2021

Kochsalz über 4g Tag ist für uns auch schädlich. Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2021)

Ich kann da gegen halten Willi :



Knipser schrieb:


> In Naturteichen gibt es auch kein Salz


Irrtum, was ist denn mit den ganzen Mineralstoffen? Einen bestimmten Salz Anteil haben diese auch.




Knipser schrieb:


> Wenn Algen schon bei geringer Menge absterben, was ist mit den anderen Teichpflanzen.



Bei der richtigen Dosis passiert da nix.
Ich salze schon mehr als 3 Jahre in meinem Teich auf, du vergibts für Fotos von jenen Teich auch Likes.




Knipser schrieb:


> Selbst Metalle werden angegriffen wie Schaufelräder in Pumpwerken.



Also die meisten Impeller in Pumpen sind aus Plastik und auf einer V4a Welle aufgepfropft, daher sehe ich da gar keine Probleme. 




Knipser schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Abwasser vom Wasserwechsel für den Garten nutzt, verseuchst ihn auch noch.



Für die Tuja Hecke spare ich das Bittersalz.


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich kann da gegen halten Willi :
> 
> 
> Irrtum, was ist denn mit den ganzen Mineralstoffen? Einen bestimmten Salz Anteil haben diese auch.
> ...


Ron, wuste ich noch nicht, dass Tuja Speisesalz verträgt, Bittersalz schon. Ich salze auch schon Jahre auf, aber nicht mit Speisesalz, Steinsalz, Streusalz, Spülmaschinen-Salz oder der Gleichen, sondern mit Aufhärtesalzen - Salz ist ein vielseitiger Begriff. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Whyatt (13. Aug. 2021)

Naja, solange es NaCl ist ohne dass da Zusatzstoffe drin sind, ist es für das Aufsalzen geeignet. Im 1000 L Becken reichen dann ca 2x 2kg Packungen Spülmaschinensalz, um auf ca 0,5 zu kommen, da das Wasser bereits eine natürliche Salzkonzentration aufweist. Im 100.000 l Teich ist die Sackware von Enthärteranlagen angesagt.
Für das Beizen Wohl dann doch eher der Griff zum normalen Speisesalz


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
Aufhärtesalze z.B. Teichfitt besitzen auch NaCl, aber in so geringen Mengen, was Pflanzen brauchen und verbrauchen. Da gehe ich lieber auf Nr. Sicher als das Gepansche mit Kochsalz. Wenn Jemand damit Erfahrungen hat und zufrieden ist, ist doch gut. Jedenfalls setze ich meinen Teich nicht als Versuchskaninchen ins Ungewisse, wäre ich doch lieber Chemiker geworden, dann wüste man mehr darüber. Gruß, Willi


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi,

kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen NaCl und NaCl erklären.
Ich glaube beides nennt sich im Volksmund Kochsalz   
Nur das die bei Teichfitt noch den Koibonus aufschlagen ....


----------



## Turbo (13. Aug. 2021)

René, gibt da schon Unterschiede. Wasserenthärtersalze haben einen zusätzlichen Reinigungsschritt durchgemacht. Sind daher weniger verschmutzt und meist etwas teurer als Streusalz. (Steinsalze)
Beim Himalaya Salz wird der Sherpa vermutlich gleich mitgeliefert. 

Dann gibt es noch die Meersalze von preiswert bis massiv überteuert. 
Da ist der Anteil an Mineralien im Salz unterschiedlich. 
Beim Niedere Tiere Becken in der Meerwasser Aquaristik habe ich das überteuerte jeweils eingesetzt. 
Dazu noch Jod Zusatz im Salz, damit wir keinen Skorbut und andere Mangelerkrankungen bekommen.


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Patrick es ging jedoch um:


Knipser schrieb:


> Aufhärtesalze z.B. Teichfitt besitzen auch NaCl, aber in so geringen Mengen, was Pflanzen brauchen und verbrauchen. Da gehe ich lieber auf Nr. Sicher als das Gepansche mit Kochsalz.


----------



## Turbo (13. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick es ging jedoch um:


Hmmm....  sollte vielleicht mal anfangen alles zu lesen.


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen NaCl und NaCl erklären.
> Ich glaube beides nennt sich im Volksmund Kochsalz
> Nur das die bei Teichfitt noch den Koibonus aufschlagen ....


Hallo Rene.
NaCl = Natriumchlorid, auch Kochsalz genannt, sollte eigentlich jeder Teichbesitzer wissen. Ja Teichfitt besitzt auch wenig  Natriumchlorid "Kochsalz" aber die Menge reicht nicht aus um Pflanzen und das Ökosystem zu Schädigen. Für bestimmte Aquarien schon schädlich. Ehrlich gesagt weiter weiß ich in dieser Thematik auch nicht, da sind einfach Chemiker gefragt. Mit dem Koibonus muss ich Dir recht geben, ist schon teuer - aber was tut man nicht für sein Hobby. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2021)

Hi,

auch das Süßwasser in der Natur kann durchaus noch bis 0,1% gelöste Salze enthalten (also bis 1kg/qm3)

in meiner Nachbarschaft gibts ja ein Nebenflüßchen der Lahn namens Salzböde und in deren Tal auch einige Brackeborne. Woher die wohl ihren Namen haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (28. Aug. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch das Süßwasser in der Natur kann durchaus noch bis 0,1% gelöste Salze enthalten (also bis 1kg/qm3)
> 
> ...


Hi Frank. 
Die Natur hält für jedes unterschiedliche Wasser, Pflanzen-Spezis bereit. Willi


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2021)

Die Frage betrifft aber die Fische, mit oder ohne Pflanzen.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo ich habe gestern meinen Teich aufgesalzen. Meine frage ist wie lange dauert es bis das Salz wieder raus ist und wie lange dauert es bis es wirkt.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2022)

Moin Ralle, 
raus kommt es nur durch Teil- / Wasserwechsel. 
Wirken,  ja was willst du nochmal erreichen?


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Ich hab es jetzt nur rein gemacht weil mein Händler mir ein koi geschickt hat der beim fangen oder transport ganz leicht verletzt wurde... 

Und ich mal gehört habe das es durch Salz das Wasser auch klar werden soll


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Juni 2022)

Ich denke mal das du damit dein Algenproblem angehen willst
Klar wird das Wasser durch Salz nicht.
Wenn der koi leicht verletzt ist behandelt man den bevor er in den Teich kommt.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Die haben mir gesagt ich kann denn so rein machen weil fit ist er ja.. 

Algen hab ich kaum noch drin.. Durch denn Wasser Wechsel. Sind die alle oben abgestorben.. 

Auf dem Boden hab ich wohl noch welche... 

Ich frag halt nur weil das wasser ziemlich trüb ist weil ich denn aus lass mal so gesetzt habe das er mir den Dreck was sich am Boden ab lagert richtung Pumpe bringen soll... Ja und druch ist er halt jetzt sehr trüb. Geworden und wollte da jetzt was rein machen. Aber weiß halt nicht wie sich das mit dem Salz verhält.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Juni 2022)

Egal was du machst
Du arbeitest immer rückwärts 
Halt doch einfach mal die Finger still und gib dem Teich auch mal die Chance sich selbst einzustellen 
Das geht nicht in eins oder 2 Wochen 
Aber das wurde ja auch schon zig mal erwähnt


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Ja dann lass ich es so... das wäre ein rein natürliches Lehm Produkt. Aber gut egal dann dann lass ich denn jetzt erdt mal so laufen und mach da nichts mehr dran. Ausser nur füttern.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ausser nur füttern


Zum Großteil neues Wasser.
Neue Fische in neuer Umgebung. 
Fisch verletzt. 
Neue Filteranlage. 

= kein Futter für mindestens eine Woche


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Ja aber das ist schon 3 Wochen her  Filter ist oder war altes Wasser drin. 
Fisch ist nur noch eine kleiner roter fleck zu sehen. So als wenn man als Mensch seine Kruste ab macht. 

Das ich bei einer kommpletter neu Anlage erst warten muss OK ist verständlich und das weiss ich auch... 

Aber bei Teil Erneuerung ist mir jetzt neu.. Das höre ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2022)

Dann mach wie du denkst.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2022)

Ja sorry hab ich halt zum ersten mal gehört mehr hab ich doch jetzt nicht gesagt...


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2022)

Hmmm…. Weiss nicht wie ihr das macht. Aber dachte immer, das der Karpfen nur von innen gesalzen werden soll.




__





						Rezept - Karpfen
					





					www.grillsportverein.de
				






duck und weg….


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hmmm…. Weiss nicht wie ihr das macht. Aber dachte immer, das der Karpfen nur von innen gesalzen werden soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da liegst du falsch 
Auch von außen salzen das er knusprig wird.


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Juni 2022)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Egal was du machst
> Du arbeitest immer rückwärts
> Halt doch einfach mal die Finger still und gib dem Teich auch mal die Chance sich selbst einzustellen
> Das geht nicht in eins oder 2 Wochen
> Aber das wurde ja auch schon zig mal erwähnt


Mir geht es darum das ich den Mist vom Boden weg bekomme möchte  aber solange er nicht klar ist kann ich da am Boden nichts machen..  Da ich nicht sehe wo da Pflanzen sind oder nicht... Der mist muss ja bis zum Herbst raus sein oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Der mist muss ja bis zum Herbst raus sein oder sehe ich das falsch???


Ich würde den Mist als Bioreaktor noch im Teich lassen. 
Wennst den auch noch entfernst, wo sollen sich die Bakterien ansiedeln ?
Die Bakterien entfernst doch auch mit dem Mist mit.

Irgendwie habe bei deinem Tun immer ein ungutes Gefühl.

Bitte halt doch mal deine Hände still und mach mal am Teich nix. Gib dem Teich eine Chance ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Juni 2022)

Ja gut der eine sagt der mist muss unbedingt raus der andere sagt nicht was würdest du denn machen als Anfänger? da würdest du auch kommplett durch einander kommen oder nicht


----------

